# Knights of the order of the thin blue smoke



## john c (Oct 5, 2007)

How does one as myself become a member of such a illustrious and distinguished order ?
I humbily submit too you that I have over 20 years of drying out, burning and flare ups galore, over and under salting expensive meats, fish and poultry. Sat humiliated at the dinner table and heard all the ridicule and barbs a smoker could take. But I have seen the promised land and I have tasted the fruits of my toil and I have discovered the centre of the smoking galaxy as a SMF smoking weekend warrior.
So whatta ya say guyz ?


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 5, 2007)

John, this link should explain all

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...p?threadid=256


I just became a member today...........yaaaaaahoooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hang around here, help folks, post pictures of your smokes and you will in time become a member


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 5, 2007)

John,

Look at this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...read.php?t=629


----------



## john c (Oct 6, 2007)

My wife is still laughing at me, she says my smoke is thick and black.
John C.


----------



## richtee (Oct 6, 2007)

Send me a case of Ex's and I'll do what I can...

<drink 'em!>


----------

